# animals and bugs.



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is a thread on animals and bugs.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Moving thread  to hobbies and entertainment. Monsters Lounge is for dolls and such.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Moving thread  to hobbies and entertainment. Monsters Lounge is for dolls and such.


ok sorry.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a pet cat he comes by every once and a while!  I'll post a pic next time I see him!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I have a pet cat he comes by every once and a while!  I'll post a pic next time I see him!


that would be cool


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

my two puppies Rigby is the brown wearing the build a bear hoodie Rocco is the white Jack Russel terrier who was born on the fourth of July.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 6, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> my two puppies Rigby is the brown wearing the build a bear hoodie Rocco is the white Jack Russel terrier who was born on the fourth of July.


   Aww they're sooo cute! Also happy late birthday Rocco!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Aww they're sooo cute! Also happy late birthday Rocco!


art art thank you arf


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 6, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> art art thank you arf


  Arf Arf You're welcome! Arf


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Arf Arf You're welcome! Arf


lol.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 7, 2013)

this is not my photo, but it is funny LOL.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 7, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> this is not my photo, but it is funny LOL.


  Aww that's soo cute!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 8, 2013)

What is your facilitating, mine is a praying Mantua grasshopper.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 8, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> What is your facilitating, mine is a praying Mantua grasshopper.


  I'm sorry, I don't think I know what you mean?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 8, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't think I know what you mean?


sorry I ment favorite bug.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 9, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> sorry I ment favorite bug.


  Oh! I think my favorites would have to be butterflies and ladybugs!


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, i think i'll stick to butterfly's.


----------



## alisainwonderland (May 4, 2017)

I have a dog. Her name is Lola and she is a Maltese. She's perfect in every way possible  I love all animals. Honestly, I love them more then humans. I have a weird connection/obsession with cats. Domestic or wild, I love them all. I wonder if anyone here watches Wild Safari Live?


----------



## Lica (Nov 27, 2019)

alisainwonderland said:


> I have a dog. Her name is Lola and she is a Maltese. She's perfect in every way possible  I love all animals. Honestly, I love them more then humans. I have a weird connection/obsession with cats. Domestic or wild, I love them all. I wonder if anyone here watches Wild Safari Live?



Hey there. I love dogs, especially Maltese, Husky, Akita and Chow Chow breeds. As for the cats I like them all, tabby cats or siberians are my favorites. I worked in an animal shelter and I would say that cats require more care compared to the dogs. For example, after reading articles on https://www.catademy.com/ I decided to take a kitten or maybe two. 
Oh, and I watched a few episodes of Wild Safari Live too, a great thing


----------



## Cindyallas (May 8, 2022)

I think for me it's also butterfly for bugs and cats for animals. I adore cats...


----------



## lapeuge (May 8, 2022)

Cindyallas said:


> I think for me it's also butterfly for bugs and cats for animals. I adore cats...


Oh, I also love cats. They are so cute and funny! When I was a child, I couldn't have a cat due to my mom's allergy. Now when my children got older, I finally adopted a cat. I need to figure some things out as I'm clueless about how to take care of my pet in a proper way (though I have already talked to the vet and chosen a proper food here https://www.catfoodpoint.com/best-grаin-free-cat-food/), but I'm more than happy!


----------



## Sanconss (Jun 9, 2022)

My Aris <3


----------

